# What is DSPT service?



## gunda_26 (Jun 28, 2008)

can anybody tell me what is DSPT service which is lauched by BSNL recently:

*www.bsnl.co.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=416


----------



## Sahyadri (Oct 9, 2008)

DSPT stands for "Digital Satellite Phone Terminals" in general what we call as "Satellite Phone". It is useful in remote areas where you do not have landline or cell phone signals.


----------

